# Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ralle



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Ralle,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Schnapszahlen-Geburtstag. Feier auch kräftig so lange Du noch kannst .


----------



## plc_tippser (6 Februar 2008)

Alles Gute alter Knabe, bald passt ja wieder alles  

pt


----------



## Steve81 (6 Februar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute und schönes Feiern! :sm24: 
:sm20:


----------



## HDD (6 Februar 2008)

:sm20: 
Ja die 64iger sind schon eine Klasse für sich !!!!!!! Lori was denkst du darüber? 

Alles Gute Ralle!  

HDD


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Februar 2008)

Jetzt auch der Ralle.........ich halts nicht aus.

Herzliche Glückwünsche natürlich auch von mir und einen schönen Tag

:s12: 

Axel


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2008)

zum geburtstag viel glück, zum geburtstag viel glück *schiefsing*


----------



## mst (6 Februar 2008)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Februar 2008)

:sm20:  

Hallo Ralle,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.    :sm24:
Mögen alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute! 

Ich habe bereits am Montag einen Whisky auf dich getrunken  :sm24:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (6 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
:sm20:


----------



## MW (6 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## jabba (6 Februar 2008)

Da schliess ich mich doch gerne mal an.

Herzliche Glückwünsche. :s10: :sm24: :sm20:


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 Februar 2008)

:sm20: 

Auch von mir alles gute und viel Gesundheit.


Robert


----------



## zotos (6 Februar 2008)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!

Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt. Ich hoffe Du fühlst Dich nicht sooo... alt wie die Herren HDD und Lorenz2512 ;o) 

Feier schön und lass Dir eine passende Lederhose zum SPS-Forum Poloshirt schenken.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2008)

Auch ich wünsche Dir zum Feste
nur das Beste.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche, auch wenn du jetzt "MAC-Fremdgänger" bist  (na ja - sag niemals nie...)


----------



## afk (6 Februar 2008)

Ich wünsch Dir auch alles Gute ! 






(Ausnahmsweise mal nicht verspätet ... :-D)


Gruß Axel


----------



## kiestumpe (6 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Guten zum Burzltag

:s9::s11::sm24:


----------



## kpeter (6 Februar 2008)

ich muss mich auch noch anschliesen alles gute


----------



## Kai (6 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (6 Februar 2008)

glückwunsch ralle, wünsch dir auch alles gute - feier schön!


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2008)

hallo,
auch aus dem harz alles gute, gutes baujahr 64 .


----------



## andre (6 Februar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch aus dem harz alles gute, gutes baujahr 64 .


 
Und hier noch mehr Geburtstagsgrüße aus dem Harz!!!
Das mit dem Baujahr kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen :sm24: 
Alles Gute von mir!!!

Gruß Andre


----------



## Immergewinner (6 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Gruss
Mario


----------



## ASEGS (6 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2008)

Danke euch Allen, ich geh jetzt was Nettes essen !


----------



## Markus (6 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Danke euch Allen, ich geh jetzt was Nettes essen !


 

wenn du jetzt erst was essen kannst muss die feier ja richtig gut gewesen sein gestern. was gibts denn? klare brühe?  

ich habe ja mit 20 das erste mal gedacht das es zeit wird mein leben in den griff zu kriegen, ich meine diese ständige sauferei bringt mich irgendwann noch um... aber es tut dann immer wieder gut zu sehen das es noch ältere leute gibt die immer noch einen derart exessiven und animalischen lebensstil haben! DANKE RALLE!


----------



## crash (6 Februar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## edison (6 Februar 2008)

Mensch, so kurz nach Karneval - hoffe das Bier schmeckt schon wieder  
Alles Gute


----------



## godi (8 Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich schon wieder mal zu spät bin von mir auch alles gute im nachhinein!






Irgendwie übersehe ich in letzter Zeit immer die Geburtstagsgrüße! 

godi


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2008)

Danke noch mal an Alle, irgendwie freut man sich doch ...


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Danke noch mal an Alle, irgendwie freut man sich doch ...


 
die anderen mods haben sich wenigstens die mühe gemacht und bei jedem gratulant auf den "danke" button geklickt...

...aber wer -ind seinem langen leben- soviel bewegt hat wie du, der hat sowas ja nicht mehr nötig...


----------



## godi (8 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> die anderen mods haben sich wenigstens die mühe gemacht und bei jedem gratulant auf den "danke" button geklickt...
> 
> ...aber wer -ind seinem langen leben- soviel bewegt hat wie du, der hat sowas ja nicht mehr nötig...



Aber Ralle geht generell mit dem Dankeknopf sorgfältig um!
Vielleicht beißt er ja! 



> Registriert seit: 27.05.2004
> Ort: Thüringen
> Beiträge: 4.051
> Für Beiträge bedankt: 19
> Erhielt 336 Danke für 275 Beiträge



19Danke gegeben zu 336 bekommen! ;-)


----------



## Ralle (9 Februar 2008)

@Markus @zotos
Na ja, ich denke, der Danke-Button sollte nicht zu inflationär genutzt werden.   Ein Danke am Ende des Thread sollte es ja auch tun, ihr Jäger und Sammler ihr  !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Februar 2008)

Hallo Ralle,

ein bisschen spät, aber auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2008)

nun bin auch ich wieder am Netz ...

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ralle!  

.


----------

